# Fridge vent covers



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

Advice wanted,
I have a Autocruise Starburst with a winter kit fitted that includes fridge vent covers. When the covers are fitted it only leaves a small gap at the top and bottom, can i keep them on when running on gas or elec or do they need to be off when running on either


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Yes that is what they are for. Only use them in the colder weather. The fridge will work better.

Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're supposed to fit them when temps get below 10c whatever power source you are using.
I just bung them on when it starts to get a bit nippy and take them off again when it warms up in early spring.

Pete


----------

